# Showing



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

My goat is on the thin side. She is an 2 yrold alpine doe. Does thiness count against you in the ring for showmanship and for alpine class?if so how much?


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

In showmanship, you want muscle. In market, you want muscle and fat. Can you post a picture, so I can see how thin she really looks?


----------



## cracra4goats (May 8, 2016)

Yup here:


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

She does look a little thin, but not terrible. Is there anyway to try to give her extra hay the week before your show to try to get a little belly on her? Her being on the thin side should not go against you in showmanship. They are judging how you handle her and how much knowledge you have. Not on how the goat looks. Unless she looks sickly and abused then you shouldn’t have any issues.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Showmanship not so much, but yes in the breed class it will count against you.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

goatblessings said:


> Showmanship not so much, but yes in the breed class it will count against you.


 Agreed. I have 2 Lamanchas that are nice goats, but run on the thin side no matter how I feed them. Being too thin will count against her a little bit for "General Appearance" on the ADGA scorecard. However, that's just part of the scorecard...and I don't think your doe looks bad. I've actually heard more negative remarks from judges on over-conditioned does than otherwise.


----------



## LillyRoseGal (Jul 15, 2018)

It often depends on your judge. You see, the problem is often seen as "weight issues" by an unpracticed home evaluation. A Trained Judge on the other hand may be seeing narrowness: less width between the hocks, chest floor, Escutcheon, etc. than the doe standing in front of her. 
I'm not saying your doe has these problems, I'd just like to clarify that point- sometimes narrowness looks like less body condition.

I would suggest a few things. One, you might consider certain grains over others. I like to feed Sunflower seeds to my girls, usually mixed with oats and/or a 15% feed. Do your research, find out what is available in your area. 
Next, when did you last deworm her? She may be dealing with a heavy worm load, that is stealing her nutrition- no matter how much, or how good the feed she is getting. 
Third, and (I promise ) last, how long has your girl been in milk? Is she a first freshener? Sometimes, especially with first fresheners, they give it ALL they've got, and, often alongside a combo of other things, (feed, worms, etc.) they can't keep up their body and  their milk. Being dairy animals, often their brain says "sacrifice some fat... make more milk!!!" 
I didn't mean to drag on, but I hope this helps.


----------

